
The reasons YouTubers keep imploding, from a YouTuber - minimaxir
http://www.polygon.com/2017/2/21/14683942/pewdiepie-controversy-youtube-drama
======
taylodl
As a subscriber I can attest that YouTube is an _awful_ platform. Your
subscriptions stop appearing on your home page, apparently unless you're
checking in on a daily basis. So if it's not creating the content creator's
needs and it's not supporting the subscriber's needs then who's needs are
being served? Is Google the only entity benefiting from this?

~~~
oridecon
I have been using [https://www.inoreader.com](https://www.inoreader.com) (I'm
not affiliated) to manage all of my YouTube subscriptions, and I deleted my
Google account. It used to be Feedly but they butchered the UI and even
removed some features. How long until my RSS feeds gets scroogled too?
[https://twitter.com/Inoreader/status/829628234337808384](https://twitter.com/Inoreader/status/829628234337808384)

I got tired of videos not showing up, stupid paid promotions that I would
NEVER watch or click getting in the way of automated playlists (workaround is:
&list=UL). I need extensions just to make the thing not drive me crazy. And
now most of the extensions will stop working because of the new material
theme.

